# Whining, Growling, and Barking from Crate



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Ruger is my first dog, he's a 2+ year old that I got from a breeder. I've only had Ruger for 8 days.

I have a 6 year old cat who has bolted out the cat door and hasn't been home since Ruger tried to attack her. Other than that, Ruger is a pretty good dog.

I started putting Ruger in a crate 3 nights ago for a couple of reasons. For one, in case my cat comes home, I won't be awake to supervise or correct bad behavior. Also, as Ruger gets more familiar with my home, he's taking unwelcome liberties like nosing around the kitchen pantry and pawing at closed doors. Lastly, I just want my bedroom to myself.

So I started putting Ruger in a crate in the living room 3 nights ago.

First night was great, not a peep all night.
Second night he whined when I put him in but then settled down. Anytime I got up to use the bathroom across the hall, he whined and barked once. At 5:30 he barked again even though I was asleep in my room.
This third night, he whined and growled (wasn't mean growl, more like he was stifling a bark) and I'm going to bed as I write this and I'm concerned about the upcoming events of the night.

I see where this is heading. He doesn't want to sleep in the create and as he gets more comfortable being outside the crate, he's eventually going to bark all night long.

In every instance I've told Ruger "quiet!" and told him to sit, then lie down, and give him a treat then walk away. I put his favorite ball, a treat ball, in the crate with him. We exercise twice a day, the last exercise walk is at 6:30-7:30pm. He gets dinner at 8:00pm and I give him a final quick bathroom break at 11:00 pm just before going to bed.

I'm new to owning a dog, I'm a cat guy. I need your advice and help to make this work. Thanks.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Anytime you interact with him after he makes a fuss in the crate, you are rewarding the behavior.

You need to completely ignore him after you put him in the crate for the night.



> I've told Ruger "quiet!" and told him to sit, then lie down, and give him a treat then walk away.


If he hasn't been taught what quiet means, it is just interaction, followed by attention and a treat.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with David, the dog needs to learn the command before they should be expected to comply.

The dog could be making a fuss for multiple reasons. You have a few options

It could be fixed by moving the crate into the bedroom so the dog sleeps with the "pack" or using baby gates to crate him perhaps in the hallway outside your door. Therefore giving him room to roam a little but still keep him close by and segregated to an area.

Or simply ignore the behaviour and it should cease


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks both of you. We got through the night without any problems. I will definitely stop interacting with Ruger in any way when he whines, whimpers, and barks in his crate. I guess I'm hoping that consistent repetition of putting him in his crate at bedtime will get him used to it.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Put the crate in your bedroom and after you're ready to put him up for the night ( after water and potty trip), put him in, cover crate with sheet and ignore any noises from him . May take a few nights, put every time you give in is just another night you'll be frustrated.

Does he have a toy he likes that you can put on there with him?


----------

